# Electric yellow cichlids not breeding



## BBB

I have had my electric yellow cichlids for about two to three months ago. There in a 29 gallon tank and i have four, that are 1.75in,2inch,2.5in,and 3inch. I think taht the 2inch is a female and im not sure about the 1.75in one. the 2.5 inch i am positive is a male almost because it has dark egg spots, and has the pointed dorsal fin at the back, and it has black fins, and someone started saying something about whether black was forming on the dominant ones face, and there is, but i dont know what that means. I added the 3 inch one last and at first the 2.5incher and the 3incher had a liplock war, and some people have said it is a sign of breeding and some say it is fihgting for dominance. the 3incher became the dominant one about a week later. I haven't had any breeding and i am wondering why.

Thanks for reading my story :fish:


----------



## emc7

They are a little on the young side. Though I did have a female breed at this size (2"), she had a full mouth with just 1 fry. Jawlocking is usually a dominance fight, so its likely you have at least two males. I never see females jaw lock with males in this fish, but it prob. means your males are mature. I was told the lower front fins being black mean the fish was male, but I've been told its not 100% accurate. You might be unlucky and have all males, or your female(s) are too small, or they bred and you missed it and she spit the eggs. Does your tank have lots of hiding places? Rocks and PVC pipe are good.


----------



## shade2dope

You can also use clay pots broke in half i have had luck with that too. one time i had 5 yl and i was sure that one was a male some time later after getting no fry i took two back and got two new ones not too long after i got a brood but your are jaw locking so you must have a male or two


----------



## Osiris

I agree, be best to also get some more to make group larger, of 7 or 8 would be ideal, would more then likely ensure both sexes. Their surroundings don't necessarily matter, as they will spawn in just bare bottem empty tanks, once they get going, be forewarned, they can be rabbits.

Enlarge group, keep up on water changes, introduce protein in to their diet to fatten up females with eggs.


----------



## BBB

well, the guy at the store said teh 3incher was a female because her jaw was wide or something and had already breed. Do you guys recommend i give away the 2.5 inch one and get another 3 in one or keep it and get a 3inch one. 
Also what does the black on the face mean, its not on the dominant one though, its on the 2.5 inch one?? I have a lot of hiding places i think i will try posting some pictures of my tank to see what you guys think.


----------



## emc7

> black on the face mean


Some lines of yellow labs have a spot like a mustache. I think its more likely to be male but not certain. 


> Do you guys recommend i give away the 2.5 inch one and get another 3 in one or keep it and get a 3inch one.


 More is better as long as you don't overload your tank. How many fish are in it and what filter are you using?


----------



## BBB

I have four electric yellows and a redtail shark. I know its not a good idea to have the redtail in there but so far he has been doing fine. I am getting a 75 gallon tank very soon and he is going in there. I have an aquaclear 50 and a tetra whisper 30 running on the tank.


----------



## emc7

How big is the shark? I think that tank will support 5 or 6 labs if you keep up with water changes, or even 8-10 2" ones as long as they go in the 75 before they get much bigger.


----------



## BBB

The sharks is only two inches and he is the only one going in the 75 gallon tank, the other ones are staying. I do 50% water changes weekly.


----------



## BBB

I was thinking that if i got a 4 inch one i would definately be able to tell whether it was female or male by that time, so would a 4 inch female mate with a 2.5 or 3 inch?? Just trying to find ideas.


----------



## emc7

You can tell a dominant male at 4", but you can't be sure of picking a female.


----------



## BBB

Well cant you vent to be sure, but could a 4 inch female mate with a 3inch or 2.5 inch male.


----------



## emc7

If she wants to, she can. But before they breed, what are you going to do with the fry? Either my labs eat most of the fry left in tank or the females don't hold to term. Do you have a "brooding" tank for momma and babies. Once they get going its easy to be overrun.


----------



## BBB

Well ive read and heard that its better to keep the mother in the tank so that she doesn't get stressed out from change, but ive heard other places that its better to take her out because she gets weak from holding. I have a tank for fry but not really a holding tank.


----------



## emc7

I've alway heard to use a "brooding tank". Some mother mouthbrooders go 4 weeks without eating so having a safe place to release fry and "fatten up" before going back in with the males seems like a good idea. Some moms will swallow or spit egg or fry when caught. People who really want a lot of babies or have mommas that don't carry to term get egg tumbles and strip the eggs soon after the spawn. My labs "slurp" flakes even when they are holding, but I see very few fry in the big tank. My P. Demasoni and M. Lombardoi spit fry in the main tank and they grow up just fine. Its just a pain to remove all the rocks to get the babies out and the tank gets unbelievably crowded if i don't.


----------

